# More puppy pictures



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

These babies will be 3 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG I want them all
so adorable


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Its so hard to even think about letting them all go.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable little faces! I think if I were you I would end up keeping them all! Hee hee!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

They look huge. And so stinking cute


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Argh, not MORE puppy pictures







LOL
Can't
take
it
must
have 
puppy


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

They are adorable!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

oh so sweet


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I trust you all had your puppy fix for today??


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Adorable! The first pup is my favorite, does he have a name yet?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Jenn, He is a she and I'm telling you she is a walking attitude. She is the alfa dog in the litter


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Nothing but attitude in those eyes! I like attitude though, makes them more fun. LOL, I should have looked again, she is missing something.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

So she is Missing something LOL


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">OMG they are all soooo adorable!!</span>


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

The assortment of gooshy sounds that just emanated from me when I saw these pictures should NOT be coming from an adult woman.

Number two pup just has the FUZZIEST little head....


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I think they are all just snuggelishous, the last and next to last are just too much. Loven them!!


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">I'm completely in love with the 1st, and the 2nd just grabs my heart, too. </span>


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

The first one will sure give someone a run for their money. I really like the black one too. i do see a little of Max in a few of these guys.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Want to hug 'em, and kiss 'em, and squeeeeeeze 'em!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Come on down..


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

If they were B/t or red I'd be down to pupper nap


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Dawn you know you're welcome


----------



## Wawa (Jul 21, 2008)

Awww...they are so freaken cute!


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

I might just have to take you up on that! That little black one has me makin' the kissy face at the computer!


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

can't you put them thru cyber space somehow? Then I can see my boy before he's 9 weeks old in person!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL I'll see what I can do for you Allie. you should have seen him today eating. he was trying to bark while he was eating LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Allie, I posted pictures of the boys too


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm at work and so sleepy I thought I was posting on the boys thread, LOL... and I can't go home till 7 ugh


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL I feel for you, been there a few times.


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Awwww, so cute!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my god, how stinken cute!! ok since I have masi and the first one looks like her,,,)) that black baby is pulling me,,,and I'm saying NO NO NO NO ))


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh come on Diane, you know you want her. I can bring her to you on my way up.


----------

